# Squashed photos only in Develop view LR 3



## Remco T. (Jun 30, 2013)

Vertical shots that show correctly in Library get squashed to a horizontal in Develop. Also normal view in Slideshow. The whole image gets displayed, so not a cropped version at some weird ratio...
Changes performed in Develop (such as Exposure, Lens Correction, etc) get translated to the correct Library view (and Slideshow view). This suggests a bug only in the translation of data to the Develop mode.
Nothing obvious has changed to my computer hardware or software: it just started from one day to the next.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 11, 2013)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums, and apologies that nobody has replied.

Are you still seeing this problem?


----------



## Remco T. (Jul 11, 2013)

*Squished images  LR3.6, in"Develop" mode  only.*



Mark Sirota said:


> Welcome to Lightroom Forums, and apologies that nobody has replied.
> 
> Are you still seeing this problem?


Yes, I un-installed LR 3.6 and reloaded LR 3.4 from my CD-ROM. I followed the automatic instructions to upgrade to LR3.6. The same problem exists.  It turns out that LR on XP shows this problem, but Windows 7 on my laptop does not have this specific issue....


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 11, 2013)

It's not a common problem -- in fact, I can't remember ever hearing of it before. Sorry for giving you the run-around, but I would suggest you post this to Adobe's official bug report forum -- there's a link to it in the gray bar at the top of this page. I would recommend including screen shots.


----------



## Remco T. (Jul 11, 2013)

Mark Sirota said:


> It's not a common problem -- in fact, I can't remember ever hearing of it before. Sorry for giving you the run-around, but I would suggest you post this to Adobe's official bug report forum -- there's a link to it in the gray bar at the top of this page. I would recommend including screen shots.



Thanx Mark for your reply.
I did find similar problems in most LR versions on forums. However, no specific answers.....
I did contact Adobe in the meantime. Will see what comes back. 
Thanx again! Remco T.


----------

